# What time does your GR wake up?



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

Whenever I do. If I sleep in, so does he. If I wake up early, he gets up with me.


----------



## lovestofly (Feb 25, 2007)

Putz is a good sleeper, always has been since the day we brought him home at 7 weeks old. He stays in bed as long as hubby does. Work days hubby and Putz arise at 5:15, weekends it's usually 6:30 or 7:00.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

I'm thinking somewhere between 7am - 10am....it's pretty much whenever wifey gets up... :doh: 

so I voted for 7am - 8am.


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

Rosco wakes us up between 5-530 EVERY morning. and he goes straight for me and wakes me up because i'm the one that lets him out in the morning.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

On second thought.....Carson does wake up when I do at 6am....and jumps up on my side of the bed and goes back to sleep.... :doh:


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> I'm thinking somewhere between 7am - 10am....it's pretty much whenever wifey gets up... :doh:
> 
> so I voted for 7am - 8am.


Boy that is a lucky wifey you have there!!!


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

Amber wakes up anytime between 7am-8am week days and week ends. When she wakes up she needs the toilet straight away and then breakfast!!! She has never had breakfast later than 8am!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Beau gets up whenever i gt up. He loves to sleep in. On the weekends when my husband gets up, that is the clue it is walk time. He gets up and the dogs run to the door to go for their walk. I dont go since I spend all day with them, this is their daddy time.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Dog said:


> Boy that is a lucky wifey you have there!!!


Tell me about it!! ...and she complains when she has to get up "early" at 7:45am.... :doh:


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

*rach*

rach wakes up at 5 a.m. every day as that is when the cats start demanding to be fed....so they wake her up....


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> On second thought.....Carson does wake up when I do at 6am....and jumps up on my side of the bed and goes back to sleep.... :doh:


Same with Rosco!!! After i let him out he runs back to the bedroom as fast as he can, to make sure i don't get there before him and crawls up next to my boyfriend and either falls back asleep or patiently waits for my boyfriend to wake up. BUT if it was just me sleeping in the bed, he annoys the crap outta me until i get out of bed, he doesn't wait for me to wake up.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

8-9:00 am.


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> Tell me about it!! ...and she complains when she has to get up "early" at 7:45am.... :doh:


But then what time does she go to bed?!?! She probably does all the clearing up, house work etc...


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

It's always around 7:00 AM. I don't even set my alarm clock anymore!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Rosco's Mom said:


> Same with Rosco!!! After i let him out he runs back to the bedroom as fast as he can, to make sure i don't get there before him and crawls up next to my boyfriend and either falls back asleep or patiently waits for my boyfriend to wake up. BUT if it was just me sleeping in the bed, he annoys the crap outta me until i get out of bed, he doesn't wait for me to wake up.


Yup. By the time I get out of bed and turn the alarm off, he's already up in the bed using my pillow...


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Dog said:


> But then what time does she go to bed?!?! She probably does all the clearing up, house work etc...


She goes to bed the same time I do....she keeps me up too late!!!  I usually get about 5-6hrs of sleep a night....and then she wonders why I'm always tired!! :doh:


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> She goes to bed the same time I do....she keeps me up too late!!!  I usually get about 5-6hrs of sleep a night....and then she wonders why I'm always tired!! :doh:


LOL!!! Well it kind of depends WHY she keeps you up so late :listen::listen::listen:!!! Careful what you say!!! Do you do house work late at night?!?  If you are always tired check out a recent post about boosters!!!!


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

oh, lucky me. i'm the only 4 - 5 am person.


----------



## Denali and Gretzky's Mom (Jun 26, 2006)

They both are really good sleepers. They get up whenever we get up. Sometimes they decide it's time to get up, so they stare at me until I wake up. That doesn't happen very often though.

I can totally relate to you Carsonsdaddy! As soon as I get up in the morning, Denali jumps up on my side of the bed and curls up on my pillow. 

Until recently my husband had to go to work MUCH later than me, so the dogs both stayed and slept with him until he got up. Now though, I am out of school so they are lazy with me until I get up!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Dog said:


> LOL!!! Well it kind of depends WHY she keeps you up so late :listen::listen::listen:!!! Careful what you say!!! Do you do house work late at night?!?  If you are always tired check out a recent post about boosters!!!!


Hey....I'd be alright with that... :  ...unfortunatley is usually just talking.... :uhoh:


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

Faith's mommy said:


> oh, lucky me. i'm the only 4 - 5 am person.


Oh I feel for you but I presume your pup is very young!! (sorry didn't check before ) Hopefully it will change. Amber used to but she was 14 weeks old back then!!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Between 7 and 9. He stays completely quiet until he hears someone upstairs then he lets out a "yip" to let us know he's awake and wants out to pee.

Even if I sleep in till 10:30 he still stays quiet and waits.

He's such a good boy when he wants to be.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

Dog said:


> Oh I feel for you but I presume your pup is very young!! (sorry didn't check before ) Hopefully it will change. Amber used to but she was 14 weeks old back then!!


 Faith is 3 years old. she's gotten up at that time the whole time we've had her.

around 4:27 every morning she jumps back up on the bed and climbs on my back/side/legs/whatever. at 5 am the alarm goes off for hubby, and her tail starts wagging. if i don't get up by 5:20, she starts "talking" to me.


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> 8-9:00 am.


REALLY!!! I guess my poll was again not accurate enough to cover all members!!! Sorry Rick you are very lucky!! 

I just didn't believe that in our days people woke up later than 8am to attend to their house pets (GR's)!! 

I do *sleep in* at the week end but my dog is always taken care of by eihter my husband or daughter and if it is a holiday we take turns. I would happily wake up at 5am to look after my dog as long as I can go back to sleep afterwards!!!


----------



## Chaucer and Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

Chaucer gets up whenever I do. I'm lucky. Somehow all my dogs have waited for me to get up which can vary a lot. I do piddle them fairly late at night.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Dog said:


> REALLY!!! I guess my poll was again not accurate enough to cover all members!!! Sorry Rick you are very lucky!!
> 
> I just didn't believe that in our days people woke up later than 8am to attend to their house pets (GR's)!!
> 
> I do *sleep in* at the week end but my dog is always taken care of by eihter my husband or daughter and if it is a holiday we take turns. I would happily wake up at 5am to look after my dog as long as I can go back to sleep afterwards!!!


My dogs let us know when they have to go outside, but since they are usually up with me until 2:00 in the morning, 9:00 isn't that long to wait.


----------



## carrie (Mar 7, 2006)

Carrie wakes up with my father.Nearly 8-9am


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Brady will sometimes start crying at 5:30, but I make him wait until 6-6:30.

I have not had an alarm clock for about 14 years, when I got my first puppy as an adult.


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

It's different in the summer because I'm off. Shianna wakes up between 6-7 just to eat and then goes back to sleep until I wake up. This morning she didn't budge until 9:45. I usually get up between 8-9 but we've been going to bed late.


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Well, I didn't respond b/c my golden doesn't fit neatly into any of those categories.

During the week, I wake him up when I get up (usually 530-6) and on the weekends, he will sleep pretty much until I get up (730-8). He's very good about letting us sleep!


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

still no one else for 4-5? :doh:

must be the lab in her.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Abbie gets up at 4am everyday..... the rest around 6am....


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Like clockwork at five thirty every morning regardless of weather. Its amazing. I will wake up and there is that furry face staring at me eyeball to eyeball. LOL!!!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Once Brooks was past about 3 months of age (needing to be taken out during the night) he has been an excellent sleeper and always matches his sleeping to ours. 
He will follow us into the bedroom whenever we go in which could be anywhere from 8-10 (and he usually falls asleep immediately....of course, he was probably asleep wherever he used to be before he moves to the bedroom!!).
He stays asleep when my husband gets up at around 6 or 6:30. He won't wake up until I get up an hour later and then he goes immediately to his food container. He waits a while before wanting to go outside.


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> My dogs let us know when they have to go outside, but since they are usually up with me until 2:00 in the morning, 9:00 isn't that long to wait.


Wow my Amber couldn't keep up such hours!!! She is down 12pm latest!!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

You could just about set a clock by them 6 am.

Hooch


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Pretty much 5:00 weekdays, that is when the alarm goes off. Weekends I sometimes get to sleep until 6:00, but usually it is about 5:30.


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

Pretty much what I get from my Amber here!! 9am!!! No way (I wish...)


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

GoldenShamus said:


> Well, I didn't respond b/c my golden doesn't fit neatly into any of those categories.
> 
> During the week, I wake him up when I get up (usually 530-6) and on the weekends, he will sleep pretty much until I get up (730-8). He's very good about letting us sleep!


Well according to Rick you can vote twice!! Don't ask me about it though!! Who would want someone to vote twice in a poll!!! I guess all you can do is vote once and add a comment in the post


----------



## paulbridges02 (Jul 2, 2007)

Right now it is 2AM, 6AM, and 8AM. LoL. Molly is only 7 weeks, so she gets up through the night to go potty.


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Ozzy now wakes up at 5am when Mark gets up. He works longer hours now & gets up earlier. He doesn't want to go outside until 7:30 or 8:00am though & naps between the time Mark leaves & time to go outside. He then lounges around on most mornings until about 11am & then he's ready for just about anything. He IS NOT a morning dog.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

11 AM or so- which is why I can't vote...  My dogs haven't even gone out today yet... they're all passed out asleep, even the baby puppy. BUT to be fair, we didn't even get HOME until 4 AM... and I had the baby with me out last night so he's tired


----------



## sleepyspencer (Feb 25, 2007)

My boy Duncan will get up when I get up because he knows he will be fed right after the cats are fed. He will then go out to do his business. If someone in the household is still asleep when he comes back in he will return to bed. He is a good sleeper and will never wake up first before humans of the household.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Well with my new job I get up at 5:30am Tinkerbell looks at me like I'm nuts and goes back to sleep. When I actually get ready to leave for work she comes out to give me a big kiss (and get hair all over me) and then goes to scratch at my daughter's door. I let her in there and she sleeps til whenever Kristal gets up which is normally around 11 am.
And we go to bed around 10 - 11pm and her last time out for the night is usually around 10.

Last night I had her out at 9pm. And then I went out and got home about 2:30am I tried to let her out but she wasn't interested. I figured she'd have me up pretty early. But we slept until noon. She's always had great bladder control.


----------



## Wrigleysmom (Dec 30, 2006)

They get up when I get up, and sometimes thats so early they don't want to-I turn on the lights and they lift their heads a little and squint at me and lay their heads back down. I just leave em for hubby to let out when he gets up later.


----------



## Rucook (May 31, 2007)

Our 16 week old puppy - Remi gets up around 5:00 a.m. when my husband is getting ready for work. Then Remi comes upstairs and gets on the bed with me - he usually brings up a "tuggy" or something to play with for a bit. Then he puts his head on my husband's pillow and takes a snooze until about 6:30 when my alarm goes off. Straight downstairs for food (he does not let me forget where the food is stored) and then outside for a "potty" break and playing with the frisbee.


----------



## MissNikkisMom (Apr 10, 2007)

I work rotating shifts, 30 days at a time. It all depends what shift I am on.


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

Kirby gets up when we get up. He's not a morning dog!! Thank goodness!!! He slept until 11:00 AM or later when I was sick and stayed in bed with the flu a few weeks ago. He gets up while I'm getting ready for work, but, will usually lay around and watch me, not wanting to go potty or anything. By the time I leave for work, he's gone back to bed! My hubby gets up an hour before me and Kirby sleeps through him getting ready for work! I couldn't vote as none of the options fit Kirby.


----------



## MILLIESMOM (Aug 13, 2006)

As soon as the crack of dawn opens up and the birdies start chirping.


----------



## rosemary (Jul 7, 2007)

i didnt do the poll cos its not applicble mine wakes up when my glasses go on my nose i can lay in bed for an hour and he will say asleep i dont know what tells him that ive put my specs on but something does


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I replied to this way back when I had a different schedule, but I still cannot vote... bc my dogs ALL get up when *I* get up, whether it's 6AM or noon. If they try to sooner, I firmly say "GO LIE DOWN!" and the do so, immediately. The old man (Rig) gives me the worst stinkeye and you can see the hatred radiating out of him if I pull the covers off of him any time before 9 AM. Left to his own wishes, he stays in my bed until after NOON most days...


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Beamer gets up at 6:00, LIKE CLOCKWORK!! He runs to the deck door and rings the jingle bells to go out, over and over and over and over until I let him out! I just want to hit the snooze three more times and he won't let me.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

AndyFarmer said:


> Beamer gets up at 6:00, LIKE CLOCKWORK!! He runs to the deck door and rings the jingle bells to go out, over and over and over and over until I let him out! I just want to hit the snooze three more times and he won't let me.


And there is the beauty of the crate LOL


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Not early enough this morning I was an hour late for work:::


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

This is fun to read and funny.

I must have been at the lake when this one went around the first time.

Penny gets up when we do...no matter what time it is. She's not interested in going outside, however she does sit in front of the pantry door to get her big bone. She takes that outside to eat and piddles while she's out. Poo requires a second trip.

And if it's raining, she'll turn right around within 4 feet of the door (as soon as she feels sprinkles) and brings her bone back in to eat in the house. Then it's back up on the couch or bed. She refuses to go out in the rain. 

She stays quiet while we're sleeping even if one of us gets up. She's not up til we're both up.


----------



## MissNikkisMom (Apr 10, 2007)

How about none of the above?

She gets up with my husband at 0300 when he gets up for work. Then it all depends what shift I am working. I'm on midnights now, so she goes back to sleep after Big Dog Daddy leaves for work and gets up again when I get home at 6:30 a.m.

We either go to the dog park or for a long walk. Then she has breakfast and we both go to sleep!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I have to go with all of the above......they get up whenever I get up....

Though, Dog (Shirley) got a major attitude and acted like I was a bad pet owner if they slept past 9:00.....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Dog said:


> I just didn't believe that in our days people woke up later than 8am to attend to their house pets (GR's)!!


There it is.....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I miss Dog.......lol


----------

